# Amazon issues credit for high definition online content



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Some users are receiving credits for online high definition purchases made in the Amazon Instant Video store.



> From: "Amazon.com Customer Service" <[email protected]>
> Subject: Amazon Instant Video Credit for HD Purchases and Rentals
> 
> Hello,
> ...


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

Chris Blount said:


> Some users are receiving credits for online high definition purchases made in the Amazon Instant Video store.


I received mine yesterday, it was a nice surprise.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

I got one too. Now a moral quandry. I generally don't take the Netflix credits that have been offered for outages when I wasn't affected, and I have not had any issues with Amazon (my fiber connection likely helped), but two credits is nice. I haven't been a huge user so far.


----------



## djb612301367066122 (Mar 17, 2011)

I took the credit because 2 of the 6 episodes of "Walking Dead" that I bought were in blurry-vision. I had complained on a feedback email they had sent so I figured that was why I got the credit. It's a nice thing that they gave it out.


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

djb61230 said:


> I took the credit because 2 of the 6 episodes of "Walking Dead" that I bought were in blurry-vision. I had complained on a feedback email they had sent so I figured that was why I got the credit. It's a nice thing that they gave it out.


My new favorite show"Walking Dead"


----------

